# Does anyone have a Pu'ala Poodle?



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you talking about poo'pla?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

No, she was talking about a breeder in Hawaii I believe she has a pup from her now.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, we did ultimately go with this breeder. She has been awesome to work with and answers my phone calls night or day. I'm pleased we chose her over the other breeder we were considering.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I need to read the dates, I was so confused. I thought maybe you were getting a second Poodle. (Not such a bad idea, huh?) Your boy is beautiful and it's nice to hear you have faith in his breeder.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, we are currently at our limit for pets in our house, we have an "illegal" fish :lol: But, we will definitely be getting a second poodle in the future.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

*tina* said:


> Oh, we are currently at our limit for pets in our house, we have an "illegal" fish :lol: But, we will definitely be getting a second poodle in the future.


"Illegal fish" LOL, too cute!


----------

